# Dutch Salvage Tug "Utrecht" 636grt/1956



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Been of the map for a while, mother in law 94 broke her pelvis.

Could anybody help me with a bit more info/history of the Wijsmuller tugboat *Utrecht*.

Many thanks

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Registered: LR56-57:64930
IMO 5170812 /(FRA)brevet:75.212 /(NLD)IVR 30.21477 / (PAN)ON L-17202064
635 GRT, displ.1807,92t, 35 NRT, L52,81m(47,88), B9,73m, D5,001m - salv.
1 scr, 2x diesel 4tew 8cyl Werkspoor (nr.1690 - 1691) type TMAB.338, 2500bhp-1839kW-3750ihp total, sp 15kn, bp 32,5t
tuned up 1965 to 4100ihp total, sp 17kn, bp 34t

JEAN BART
1955: Built by "Société des Ateliers & Chantiers de France" at Dunkerque (FRA) (YN 218)
1955: delivered to "Soc. De Remorquage et de Sauvetage du Nord" at Dunquerque (FRA)
1956 -29/03: registered (FRA flag, regd Dunkerque, brevet:75.212, c/s FOOY)
19xx: restyled to "Soc. Dunkerquoise de Remorquage et de Sauvetage"
19xx: taken over by "Les Abeilles"
1965 -31/08: To "Bureau Wijsmuller Scheepvaart, Transport–en Zeesleepvaartmij NV" at IJmuiden (NLD), renamed UTRECHT
(NLD flag, regd Ijmuiden, IVR 30.21477, c/s PIQO, tuned up to 4100ihp)
1975 -04/08: To "Bureau Wijsmuller BV" at Ijmuiden (NLD)
1976 -14/05: To "Wijsmuller Utrecht BV" at IJmuiden (NLD)
1977 -19/01: To "Archirodon Construction Co" at Athens (GRC), renamed KRITI
(PAN flag, ON L-17202064, c/s HQCS7)
1993: To "Architug Shipping" (GRC)
(HND flag, regd San Lorenzo)
19xx: renamed 3 PANTOONS
1997: re-renamed 1997 KRITI
2001: renamed AHLI II before sent to Mumbai scrapyard where she arrived on 9 febr. 2001
2002: broken up at Mumbai (IND)

Riverman


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi R.M.

Many thanks for all the details, didn't realise she had such a long and diverse career. The name Kriti rings a bell, I'll have to have a check through all my old foti's as I think I may have come across under that name.

Thanks again

Regards

NigelC


----------



## visrog (Aug 3, 2017)

*Utrecht*

More about the oceangoing salvagetug 'Utrecht' you can find on the site www.beting.nl I have sailed on her. Rob Visman [email protected]


----------



## bokking10 (Sep 22, 2017)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been of the map for a while, mother in law 94 broke her pelvis.
> 
> ...


Visit www.beting.nl for more information about the 'Utrecht'. See Jaar 1966.


----------

